# Insulate my smoker. Ideas?



## ungy (Sep 1, 2013)

Insulate my smoker. Ideas?

I am wanting to insulate my smoker before winter start to rain and snow here in Michigan. I have a Smoke Hollow Pro series LP. (photo below). I was thinking of using a welding blanket but I am now thinking I will go with something more permanent. I just don’t know what that is. I was thinking of ¾” fiberglass panels with a ¼” plywood on the outside to help reduce damage to the fiberglass.

I thought about leaving it in my garage during the winter but the condo association won’t let me put a chimney thru the roof.

Some materials Ive looked at

Fiberfrax Durablanket 2” thick – R-value unknown $145.00 to cover whole smoker (used for insulating boilers ect). Bonus is the scraps can be used as gasket material around the smoker doors and fire box.

Polystyrene Insulated Sheet 1” thick  R6.5(I worry about this melting) $24.00 to cover whole smoker

THERMAX[emoji]8482[/emoji] Sheathing 1”thick R6.5 (glass-fiber-reinforced polyisocyanurate foam core) price unknown called my local lumber yard and waiting for a relpy

If anyone has some suggestions I would love to hear them. 













IMG_1177.JPG



__ ungy
__ Sep 1, 2013


----------



## dward51 (Sep 1, 2013)

I would be worried about any foam based product.  Foams do not handle high heat and some start to melt and break down at around 250-270*.  Some have a low flash point and might actually catch fire.

I would go with a mineral wool product such as Roxul.  I have read that regular fiberglass insulation which is unfaced can handle 500-600* without issues, but I can't confirm that.  Roxul or other similar products are made for high heat, and it's not that expensive.  You can sometimes find it a the local Home Depot or Lowes also.


----------



## lamar (Nov 10, 2013)

Here is a link to how I insulated my Landman 38" wide.   

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151626/insulating-the-landman-38-wide


----------



## uberhack (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm a welder blanket guy, but my brother in law uses fire bricks in his Traeger during cold weather.  His definition of "cold weather" is very different from mine though. He's in San Francisco and I'm in Colorado. 
Anyone else tried the fire bricks?


----------



## lamar (Nov 24, 2013)

I smoked today........outside temp was 18F.   My rig held temp as steady as a rock.  This combination works for me.


----------

